# **FLASH NEWS- 2015 Express Entry updates***



## narni_expat (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All,

I have received this latest news from one of the Indian immigration consultancy. 


Canada migration will be easier and quicker from 2015 onwards as the Express Entry is being launched. 

A few points to note: 

• No occupation list. Everyone can apply as long as they meet the pass points 
• Applications will be in a pool for 12 months and highest scoring applicants will selected from that pool
• Every 2 weeks CIC will select applicants from pool based on points. 
• Couple will get more points due to spouse ability.
• Those selected will be invited to apply for Immigration and their case will be processed in 6 months
• Those with a job offer will score extra points 
• Allocation for Federal Skilled Workers for fiscal year 2015-16 is expected to be 51000

Economic immigration, which is based on an individual’s skills and experience, presents an opportunity for foreign workers and their families to migrate to Canada through a variety of programs. Of the immigrants to be selected for permanent residence in Canada in 2015, between 169,000 and 185,200 are expected to be economic immigrants.

Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC) estimates that around 51,000 federal skilled workers will be selected in 2015. 

There is no cap per occupation but overall quota is expected to be around 51000 only. 

All the best.


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

I have applied the FSW 2171 category this year in the first week of September but found that the 2171 category is full now.

No idea whether i would be selected for PR or not but can you please suggest whether this application can be transferred to Express entry or not? What would be the procedure for that?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe also read this:
Express entry immigration system starts Jan. 1, leaving employers uncertain - Politics - CBC News


----------



## desilva87 (Nov 26, 2014)

im gathering documents to file my application through FSTP as I'm carpenter in the uk. I'm looking to file this by the end of the year. so do you think that my application will not be looked at as it'll be filed under the current system?


----------

